# Alabama monster killed in bankhead national forrest today



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Registered: 02/02/08
Posts: 1997
Loc: N. AlabamaPics to come. He shot few minutes and just found it. No cell service but he says 160. Bankhead













































































_Edited by Reyn (Yesterday at 08:01 PM)_

Top#754706 - Yesterday at 11:34 AM*Re: MTeague killed a good one*[Re: Reyn]*AUdeerhunter*








6 point








Registered: 01/08/08
Posts: 1137
Loc: Cullman, AL575 duzen CONGRATS to him!!! 

Post some pics as soon as you can!
_________________________
"It's Not A Passion, It's An Obsession"


Top#754710 - Yesterday at 11:36 AM*Re: MTeague killed a good one*[Re: Reyn]


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

the story is at aldeer.com under serious deer hunting talk!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Son!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok I don't hunt and know little to nothing about it. What is coming out of his mouth? Looks like a reef fish that needs venting


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Tobiwan said:


> Ok I don't hunt and know little to nothing about it. What is coming out of his mouth? Looks like a reef fish that needs venting


Frothy lung blood, full of bubbles. Damn what a buck!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Frothy lung blood, full of bubbles. Damn what a buck!!!


I see...thanks for the response. 

Nice looking deer.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice buck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...Ifin I was the hunter, you wouldn't be able to wipe a briar eating grin off my face instead of a growl! hahaha


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

*WOW!*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Whewwww ,what a Great Buck...................


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know who the hell MTeague from aldeer is... but... DAYUMMM!!!!TUCHDOWN FER HIM!!!!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

He'd a been a dang good'un next year......


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I didn't think bama had deer near that big! Wow!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Speechless on that one....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Story is posted finally:

http://www.aldeer.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=755841&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's too cool.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Speechless!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

What a great buck! Congrats!


----------

